# Wondering how to ask for help when you know you probably definitely need it but don't want it :/



## gorne (Oct 9, 2015)

Anyone know how to make yourself ask for help when you know for sure you probably should be asking for help but can't make yourself actually do it because not wanting the help would be part of the problem? Uhhh >_> asking for a friend or something :/


----------



## gorne (Oct 9, 2015)

lol nm sorry

no longer relevant c:


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

You are not alone friend.


----------



## gorne (Oct 9, 2015)

ThoughtOnFire said:


> You are not alone friend.


Thank you


----------



## ThoughtOnFire (Feb 10, 2015)

You're Welcome!


----------

